

Architecture: Lisp Hacker designs New Zealand Penthouse on the Bay [video] - gibsonf1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npxOBCqn0IY

======
ph0rque
Wow, looks awesome... is that something you finished recently?

~~~
gibsonf1
Thanks :). The owners moved in to the penthouse in early 2005, and I was lucky
enough to get a very good photographer to shoot the building last year (he
flew out from California), and he just finished this video last night.

I'm hoping that my startup will help finance a lifestyle like this eventually.
:)

~~~
ph0rque
> I'm hoping that my startup will help finance a lifestyle like this
> eventually. :)

Aren't we all... :)

